# New DCN cage - divide top from bottom?



## madaise (Jul 31, 2014)

I just got a new DCN for my two rat females.. but I'm longing for a couple of males and wonder how would I go about sealing off the hole between the top and bottom sections? 

If there isn't something to fit that opening... is there an easy fix that wouldn't be too unsightly? (then again, I'd have to replace the pan and it wouldn't be seen...

Others experiences would be appreciated.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The latter that goes from the top to the bottom folds up and there is a small hook to hold it. Additionally, you can swap the bottom pan (no cut out) with the top pan (with cut out).


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

This requires taking your entire cage apart, but it's the safest solution. You'll need to move the grate at the very bottom of the cage (the one that acts as a shelf for storage under the cage), and use that as the grate for your top level. This will eliminate the hole is the grate which is safest for keeping boys and girls apart. You'll still have the hole in the pan though which you can "fix" by putting down a ceramic tile or similar thin, heavy object under the pan in that corner. If you use fleece, it's really easy to clip the fleece to the edges of a tile. There are some unsightly bulges due to the pan shape, but nothing major. Please let me know if this makes sense.


----------



## spysquid (Aug 23, 2014)

I did this and my girls were so obsessed with the boy rats being downstairs it was annoying. It made one of them mark a bunch off the side of the cage and they were constantly digging at the fleece trying to get down to them. They were never in risk of doing so, I used a large carabiner clip instead of the hook that's it comes with because it was installed in the wrong place and didn't reach the ramp. I think the carabiner is more secure anyway.
I've seen lots of people seperate girls from boys with this cage though and their behavior doesn't seem to be the same, so my girls may just be weird. 
But it's perfectly safe and effective!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

spysquid said:


> I did this and my girls were so obsessed with the boy rats being downstairs it was annoying. It made one of them mark a bunch off the side of the cage and they were constantly digging at the fleece trying to get down to them. They were never in risk of doing so, I used a large carabiner clip instead of the hook that's it comes with because it was installed in the wrong place and didn't reach the ramp. I think the carabiner is more secure anyway.
> I've seen lots of people seperate girls from boys with this cage though and their behavior doesn't seem to be the same, so my girls may just be weird.
> But it's perfectly safe and effective!


How long did you leave them in this arrangement? It took my guys and gals a couple of weeks of obsessing over who their neighbors were to finally settle down. It was the same when I decided to separate 2 groups of females that way since one of the girls was new. Just takes a bit of time to get the nosiness out of their systems


----------



## scarletbegonias (Oct 24, 2012)

kksrats said:


> How long did you leave them in this arrangement? It took my guys and gals a couple of weeks of obsessing over who their neighbors were to finally settle down. It was the same when I decided to separate 2 groups of females that way since one of the girls was new. Just takes a bit of time to get the nosiness out of their systems


i agree. i had boys on the bottom and girls on top and they got over it eventually. 


the ramp connects to this hook on the top:








alternatively, to block off the hole i put my litter pan over it, i have this corner one:









then you can take a tile and slide it UNDER the black pan and then put the litter pan over that. it should dissuade them pretty quick.


----------



## madaise (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I wondered what that hook was for when we were putting the cage together and then I forgot about it.

kksrats - I like your idea, but I don't think it'd be very easy for me to manage. Our cage had some odd spots while putting it together and we literally had to pry and use a rubber mallet to get two of the sides to slide in correctly. I can't even imagine trying to put it all apart after all that. 

I'm waiting to hear back from the breeder I got my two girls from to see what babies she has available and what she has up and coming. I'd like boys because of how mellow and squishy they (mostly) seem to be.. my girls are more busy bodies and I'd love to have one just hang out with me...


----------



## spysquid (Aug 23, 2014)

-I had them in there for maybe 2 months before I got tired of it I'm pretty sure. They're just weird girls that are little control freaks, lol.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I hooked the ladder up and swapped the pans. I had girls in the top and boys in the bottom with NO issues of them trying to get to each other. I did eventually switch the pans out for coroplast sheets though, and let the ladder down after that


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm actually going to do this soon I just got bass pans for other reasons but I chose to get 2 with no hole so that I can divide the cage


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I have the bass pans (2 bottom pans with no hole). I have a group in the top and no one in the bottom at the moment. I plan on getting another pan with an opening so that I can combine them later. You can also order a plastic replacement bottom pan (I think ferret.com and others sell them) and use it in the top. I did this before I got the bass pans and it worked ok.


----------

